# Who wore it better? (post yours)



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

found a couple thought it would be fun. (if you only have one cat same cat same spot looking different works lol)


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

@thefiresidecat the cats on the right for me.

Now for Korin, birthday or flowers?


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

Korin said:


> @thefiresidecat the cats on the right for me.
> 
> Now for Korin, birthday or flowers?
> 
> ...


haha those are great! birthday for sure! she's just so gorgeous


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Basil?









Or Paddy?


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

Chubchub or Oliver?


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

DolomiTTe said:


> Basil?
> View attachment 389688
> 
> 
> ...


It's a tie.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

Korin said:


> @thefiresidecat the cats on the right for me.
> 
> Now for Korin, birthday or flowers?
> 
> ...


Flowers just edge it.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

thefiresidecat said:


> View attachment 389642
> View attachment 389647
> 
> 
> found a couple thought it would be fun. (if you only have one cat same cat same spot looking different works lol)


Second pic on both I think.


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

@DolomiTTe belly ups = Tie

@mightyboosh lots of fluff = Tie


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

@DolomiTTe Basil b/c active belly trap is trappy. lol.

@mightyboosh Oliver b/c bliss is evident


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
Lethargic Lance or Somnolent Snowshoe?










Moosh-In-The-Box or Oz-In-The-Box?



















Bob and Miro or Bob and Scottiecat?


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

@1CatOverTheLine mushu and bob! bob looks super cuddly in those pics.


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Lethargic Lance or Somnolent Snowshoe?
> 
> View attachment 389797
> ...


This is a hard one...

Moo Shu because I love that snowshoe

Oz because I already choose Moo Shu

Last one is a tie they are just too cute


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

all the cats are totes adorb ofc..  

I had to choose bob even though they're both adorable just because normally it's just big blobby pics of bob that don't show him in his full adorableness so its such a shock to the system that he's even cuter than you'd expect .lol


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

error


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

Error


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

I'll start again.



1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Lethargic Lance or Somnolent Snowshoe?
> 
> View attachment 389797
> ...


Moo because Lance is off centre and is messing with my OCD.

Oz because Moo won the first one.

Bob because he's Bob.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

Taz









Rusty


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
Scottiecat and an Indigo Bunting?










White Tip and a Purple Finch?










Mirò - with Finch and Woodpecker both?


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Mirò - with Finch and Woodpecker both?


The last one is the most artistic. But they are all beautiful shots. :Cat


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Scottiecat and an Indigo Bunting?
> 
> View attachment 390849
> ...


Scottiecat because his expression is priceless.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Scottiecat and an Indigo Bunting?
> 
> View attachment 390849
> ...


These are delightful @1CatOverTheLine , they all make me smile!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

RED FISH?







OR.....

.







GOLDFISH?


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

@1CatOverTheLine scottiecat for sure. he looks cray cray. lol

@Shane Kent this one is honestly a tie. they're both smiling and blissful. such sweeties.

@dustydiamond #2 because bunnie feetz
@raysmyheart red fish because owning pawz


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

White tip saying "Just let me at em!"

And @raysmyheart - definitely gold - Speedy looks ravishing in metallics!


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

Mondo:








Mog:


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

raysmyheart said:


> GOLDFISH?


Goldfish because of the skeleton on Redfish . :Wideyed



thefiresidecat said:


> scottiecat for sure. he looks cray cray.


LOL at cray cray. 



tinydestroyer said:


> Mondo:


Mondo the wolf dog.


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

tinydestroyer said:


> Mondo:
> View attachment 391443
> 
> Mog:
> ...


Mondo because he's? a guest squeezed in amongst cats.


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

@tinydestroyer mog 1 because I just love this thing that contains the dog. good thingy thingy


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> Mondo because he's? a guest squeezed in amongst cats.


No way! Mondo is a cat, too. At least, he thinks he is!

Mondo:








Or Mog:








Mondo or Mog:








Or, maybe Mog is actually a Siberian Husky? I just can't tell anymore:

















Ok, here's the tiebreaker:
Mondo:








Mog:








Or sleepy little Lucy?


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

tinydestroyer said:


> No way! Mondo is a cat, too. At least, he thinks he is!


Chase also thinks he's a cat, or wants to be. My_ other_ cats beg to differ as you can tell from Betty's expression.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

tinydestroyer said:


> No way! Mondo is a cat, too. At least, he thinks he is!
> 
> Mondo:
> View attachment 391584
> ...


The tuxedos are too evenly matched so sweet little Lucy gets my vote.


----------



## tinydestroyer (Dec 8, 2018)

@mightyboosh - Chase is too funny! What a perfectly captured moment.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

tinydestroyer said:


> No way! Mondo is a cat, too. At least, he thinks he is!
> 
> Mondo:
> View attachment 391584
> ...


@tinydestroyer , the photos of mondo or mog with their arms stretched out straight in front of them - that is adorable! I choose kitty Mog because she looks like she is dreaming that she is flying and soaring through the air!:Cat:Joyful


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> Chase also thinks he's a cat, or wants to be. My_ other_ cats beg to differ as you can tell from Betty's expression.
> 
> View attachment 391613


@mightyboosh , Betty looks like she might be saying - "Can you _see _what I am dealing with here? A dog that thinks they are a _cat_? _A dog who thinks he is a CAT!_"


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 391657
> View attachment 391658


This one is really tough @dustydiamond1 because Gypsy's expression and poses are just so precious in both. I will choose the second photo because Gypsy looks like she might be saying "This is an adorable pose, isn't it?" and I love how she has her paws crossed around the trellis! :Cat You can also see her beautiful eyes almost saying "I love you."


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

raysmyheart said:


> This one is really tough @dustydiamond1 because Gypsy's expression and poses are just so precious in both. I will choose the second photo because Gypsy looks like she might be saying "This is an adorable pose, isn't it?" and I love how she has her paws crossed around the trellis! :Cat You can also see her beautiful eyes almost saying "I love you."


I have a different take on that (and I'd also choose that photo) my take is hmmm just how strong are these bars. I"m just gonna look innocent and pretend like i'm hugging em.. but how strong.. those birdies look tasty.. hmmmmm


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Goofey closeup or.....................








Goofey closeup!


----------



## Golondrina (Jan 20, 2019)

On the desk acompanying mom








SOMBRA








ANGEL CUCUMELLA


----------

